# old school proxima dp2300 help



## seanmiller09 (Dec 12, 2010)

I just got a dp2300 for almost free and im having trouble getting it to display the image from my laptop. It has a vga cord that splits to a vga connector on one side of the y to go to your monitor and a db25 connector that goes straight to the projector. 

For a laptop setup you are supposed to place a vga terminator over the vga cord on the y. I do not have this cap, would this make a difference in the signal being delivered to the projector?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

seanmiller09 said:


> I do not have this cap, would this make a difference in the signal being delivered to the projector?


My hunch would be yes. onder:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm not sure why, but if you're having the problem then it's something I'd try. Alternately, you can try another cheap monitor (maybe a loaner) to see if having both plugged in helps things.

:dunno:


----------

